# Frame year , model



## Pelon2 (Dec 25, 2005)

Hello People I am trying to put the year and model to a Giant frame that I just picked up.
It is the all carbon T-Mobil frame with the pink flames coming off of the head tube.
Can anyone help with this info?


----------



## golzy (Dec 18, 2005)

Sounds like it could be an '05 TCR. Can you post a pic.


----------



## Pelon2 (Dec 25, 2005)

That matches what I,ve been able to find and I would but have not figured out the picture posting yet. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

It could also be the Advanced. Giant made T-Mobile flames in both regular composite and Advanced models. Advanced will have a pronounced notch on the seat tube in the back and the two seat stays will connect directly to the round portion of the bottom bracket shell as opposed to the regular composite where the seat stays connect into about a 1" box that is connected to the round portion of the bottom bracket.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

2004 T-Mobile Women's team Frame.


----------



## Pelon2 (Dec 25, 2005)

*Thanks for all replys*

I recieved an anser from Giant useing the serial number and they were able to to tell me that it is an 05 and that there were a number of special order TCR frames made with the T-Mobile logo and the pink flame job and that fits what I was told by the seller.
These were not the Womens specific frames that origanaly came out with this paint scheme.
So that is what my ride looks like ( picture posted above ) and the bike fit is right on so if any one gives me any guff I just drop them ! ( Well not yet but I am working my way up the pecking order in our group


----------

